# Pug Tandem £140 Knutsford



## GuyBoden (31 Aug 2017)

Spotted this and I thought that someone might be interest on here.

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/peugeot-tandem/1255031210

View attachment 370891


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2017)

Bargain for someone.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Sep 2017)

I would love it but cannot convince Jannie to ride a tandem. I think it is sold. The ad has gone. No surprise there then.


----------

